# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Leverage - PM's vs posts

## Dave A

I get PM's from newbs on a fairly regular basis asking for guidance on an issue because the person believes I should know the answer. Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't know the answer, but what troubles me most is it isn't leaning into what TFSA has to offer.

Most often these are questions that should be posted on the forum rather than put to me personally - for a number of reasons:
Knowledge - I can absolutely guarantee that the combined knowledge of the members of the forum is far greater than mine alone.Response time - I'm not always available to give a quick response.Perspective - It takes many eyes to give a full perspective from all angles.Time leverage - I can only give so much time to the site. If I give that time one-on-one I'm not leveraging that time to maximum potential.

I am also pretty sure I'm not the only one who ends up in this position (hence me making this post - to leverage my efforts not only for myself but the other members too).

So may I gently ask, unless there is a truly valid reason to ask a question by PM, please post the question on the forum. Rest assured that when I can get to it, I will do my best to add my answer(s) and opinions to the others I'm sure you will get if I believe I have something relevant to add.

----------

Mark Atkinson (19-Aug-11), Martinco (22-Aug-11)

----------


## AndyD

The other problem with answering questions via the PM system is that other members can't benefit from the knowledge that would be available for all if it was in a thread.

----------


## murdock

aaaaah thanks dave  i thought we like chinas one on one in pms  :Wink: 

i think some people are nervous or shy to ask on the public forums...thats what i am here for to show you nobody should feel bad...i cant spell...i dont understand english so good...i cant even see the screen half the time that why my typos are so bad...one day i will figue out how to make the letters big on my little screen...i dont think you could do a worsa job than me...i ramble on about abitry  junk that nobody is even interested in...thank godness for the block facilty on forums you dont like you just block and you never have to read the garbage again...but i am sure if dave didnt like...or i offend anyone he could just ban me  :EEK!:  then i would just have to find soemwhere else to ramble on...my wife would be upset because then she would have to put up with me  :Big Grin:

----------


## AndyD

> one day i will figue out how to make the letters big on my little screen...


 You can try holding the control key and scrolling the mouse wheel at the same time  :Smile:

----------

Martinco (22-Aug-11)

----------


## murdock

damn the letters got even smaller...now i cant even see the letters

----------


## murdock

just kidding andy :Big Grin: ...it was a good excuse for my shocking grammer and spelling...and letters which i leave out...it is actually my mind which runs faster then my finger can type...i am already on the second paragragh by the time my finger catches up...hence the bad typos...or should i say thats my excuse and i am sticking to it. :Cool:

----------


## Dave A

> The other problem with answering questions via the PM system is that other members can't benefit from the knowledge that would be available for all if it was in a thread.


And quite often they're really good questions too - well worth sharing.

----------


## wynn

Dave, post the questions on the forum but hide the persons identity because that is obviously what they want or need.
They can follow the posts as it happens without being identified.

----------


## Dave A

My first response is a request to have them post the question on the forum. If it doesn't happen, then I'll often make a post about it in time, but I'd rather the member themself gets the credit for raising an interesting topic.

I don't know how much posting this thread will help, but no harm in trying.

ps. And for the record, those little asides I get from time to time from regular members aren't what I'm getting at here. Those really are personal notes given and received at a personal level and I truly respect the underlying principle of discrete communication involved in those.

----------

